# Snowblower motor won't stay running



## slownsteady (Mar 22, 2017)

On this last big snowstorm, I gassed up my single=stage Toro and when I pulled the cord, it broke. Luckily I had access to my friend's machine.

Anyway, I had to take practically the whole darn thing apart to get to the broken cord, and I was able to get that fixed. Before I put the plastic panels back on, I thought I would give it a test. I put a bit of gas in the tank, and splashed a bit in the carburetor cup, and the thing started pretty easily. But it only ran for about thirty seconds and then it stalled. I tried this a few more times, assuming that I had an empty fuel line and that I had to get fuel to flow through it. But every time I started the sucker, it would run for a bit and then die. I checked the fuel line and it was flowing. So did I screw something else up? What do I check next?

It's a Toro ccr 2400 (very old) 2 cycle gas. The fuel was fine as of last week and the gas/oil mix is right AFAIK.:help:


----------



## JoeD (Mar 22, 2017)

Certainly sounds like a fuel issue. I would try putting more than a bit of gas into the tank.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 22, 2017)

You did open the gas valve.


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 22, 2017)

nealtw said:


> You did open the gas valve.



We always called it a petcock.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 22, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> We always called it a petcock.



you can pet yours if you like.:nono:


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 22, 2017)

no valve, pet or cock, just a simple Briggs & Stratton (not positive about the Mfr) 2 stroke.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 23, 2017)

Have you been running unleaded gas in the tank?


----------



## Sparky617 (Mar 23, 2017)

I didn't think B&S made two stroke engines.    Has the spark plug been changed recently?


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 23, 2017)

Yep, unleaded, this last batch is mid-grade 89 octane. I use Sta-Bil. I used the same gas recently in the last snow without problem.
I got the sucker to turn over a few times, so I wasn't thinking it could be the spark plug. It turns over when I 'hand feed' the gas, but dies right after that. Fuel line is clear. Vacuum problem?


----------



## JoeD (Mar 23, 2017)

fuel filter? Does it have one?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 23, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> Yep, unleaded, this last batch is mid-grade 89 octane. I use Sta-Bil. I used the same gas recently in the last snow without problem.QUOTE]
> 
> The problem that develops is the ethanol in the gas will cause all the soft internals to decay. I've had this happen to several weed eaters and a chain saw. Now I only use non ethanol or the gas you can get premixed in a can.


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 23, 2017)

Go down and get a carb rebuild kit at the lawn and garden place. Will have a bag of goodies seals and gaskets and rubber fuel pump diaphragm, springs etc. take it all apart and replace everything you can. Most of these kits cover a few carbs and you will have extra stuff left over. Save all that stuff for the rest of your life like I do because you just never know you might need it. Put it all back together and 99 out of 100 times you are good to go and not sure what fixed it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 23, 2017)

Small engine repair is almost as challenging as fixing the health care system....&#128561;


----------



## nealtw (Mar 23, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gy--7hcBFps[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 24, 2017)

Got it running today. I tightened up the fuel cup about a quarter turn, took off and cleaned the muffler (probably didn't help) and drained the fuel I had, and put in some of the 50:1 premix from a can. So maybe it was the gas, or maybe there was a enough of an air leak to prevent fuel from being pulled into the carb.
In either case, thanks everyone.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 24, 2017)

Fantastic, we love happy endings, don't forget to tip your waitress.....


----------



## frodo (Apr 6, 2017)

my generator was giving me a head ache,  it would run fine at an idle
but when i loaded it it would spit spudder,  at cut out.

then, i was looking at it as the sun was going down, i could see the spark was  grounding out on the cylindr head

reposition the wire.  runs like a champ


----------



## Tyler S (Dec 24, 2020)

Most fuels we have today are junk for small engines. If it wont start/run, or runs like crap you can almost guarantee its a fuel issue.


----------



## joecaption (Dec 24, 2020)

I'd bet if you removed the bowl on the carb. you'll find some nasty stuff in there if you have been running ethanol gas in it.
Any gas powered piece of equipment that gets limited use has a far better chance of staying trouble free with nonethanol gas.
Even my local Wal-Mart gas station sells it right at the same pump as the regular gas.
I gave up long ago trying to rebuild a carb. 
In most cases I can buy a new one right on EBAY for less then $15.00 and most come with a new plug and air filter.


----------

